
Square Debuts Register iPad App & Analytics; Now Processing $4B/Year - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/04/targeting-merchants-square-debuts-register-ipad-app-and-analytics-now-processing-4b-in-payments-per-year/
======
tar
Related HN discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3665576>

